#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  Loadbalance tplink

## washluis

olá galera

Estou tendo problemas com um Balanceador Tplink TL-R470T+ de 4 wans e 1 lan.

Tenho a seguinte estrutura;

01 link dedicado embratel 
02 link velox

Meu problema é com o sistema do BRADESCO NET hora acessa hora não

ficarei grato se puderem me ajudar

----------


## DanielVieceli775

tipo varios tepois de problemas assim com ele em sites ssl é muinto limitado a firmware dele, acabei usando linux com ip route2 pra fazer o serviço.

----------


## felilogo

veja se o firmware deste tplink não existe redirecionamentos para determinados sites para fixar em 'tal' interface.
pois sites autenticados como bancos, não aceitam alteração de IP durante o login, com isto eles acabam encerrando a sessão do cliente.

se não, a melhor forma é voce criar o seu próprio load...tem algumas distribuições bacanas e fáceis de utilizar... da uma olhada no release do pfsense... praticamente tem tudo 'mastigado'...

----------


## andrecaleiros

http://www.brazilfw.com.br/forum/

otima distro pra load balance.

----------


## xXNeoXx

Colega, sites de bancos usam ssl, procure em nat, como fazer o redirecionamento da porta 443(ssl) para sair somente em um link de preferencia no dedicado, isso vai resolver seus problemas totalmente com sites de bancos.

----------


## oliari

Bom dia, eu uso um tp link 480 e para resolver esse problema eu tive que configurar na aba load balance (extra ip addres dispatech rules) redirecionar todas as requisiçôes da porta 443 para somente um dos links.

----------


## ijr

Realmente possivelmente o problema é na porta 443.

Mas sinceramente, acho q vale a pena você pensar em trocar esse TP-Link por uma RB (450 ou 750 de preferencia G).

----------

